# Mounting a plow on a tractor



## 80sDweeb (Nov 3, 2010)

I've got a couple old Western Unimount plows, and parts of a mount for a Ford F250, and what I'm thinking about doing is building a mount to put the plow on my '72 Massey Ferguson 135 tractor. Haven't even got the tractor home yet, so I haven't had a chance to see where I'd be mounting things up. I've seen old snow plows used on tractors before, but never paid attention to how they were mounted.

I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice on things I should keep in mind.

I'm going to do some more internet searching now, see what I can learn.

Scott in Brighton NY


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Obviously the simplest way would be to use the loader arms. If you don't have a loader already setup in place, the second simplest way is a 3pt hitch. I'm just a homeowner, so have no mechanical experience. I do use a plow on my F350, a blower on an ASV PT50, and a MF 1535 with a loader and rear blower.


----------



## 80sDweeb (Nov 3, 2010)

I wish I had a front end loader, but like I said, I've got the plow, and the truck mount, which I'll do what I have to to mount it to the front of the tractor. 3 point hitches are designed to pull, not push, but I do plan to get a back blade, which would work well to help clear the driveway.

I'm hoping to find some pictures of tractors with Western Unimount plows attached, to see how others did it.

Scott in Brighton NY


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Pushing snow with a 3pt won't damage anything. You'll lose traction before you'll ever gat to that point. There's more stress pushing dirt in reverse with a back blade than pushing snow. I never had a problem. Just a psin going in reverse. Thst's why I got the skidsteer (heated cab too!)


----------

